# Standard brake bells



## fletchbog (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyone got any CBA standard brake bells?


----------



## fletchbog (Nov 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------

